# New Moon- spoiler alert



## Tabitha (Nov 24, 2009)

... just saw it. Anyone else?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 24, 2009)

Why wouldn't we be able to talk of it freely?


----------



## krissy (Nov 24, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't we be able to talk of it freely?


incase you give away spoilers to people who have not seen it?  some get mad if you give any details away, lol
i saw it tonight too. i have to say that i like the book better than the movie because you get more emotion from the book. you feel Bella's pain and see how her and Jacob's friendship grows much more clearly in the book than you do in the movie. i loved the movie too though.


----------



## Deda (Nov 25, 2009)

How about a spoiler alert in the title?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 25, 2009)

I think if you click on the link... you know what is coming next...

I will add a spoiler alert to the title though.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 25, 2009)

When Victoria was running through the forest my 8 y/o son yells out "What a hot babe!"  I have never heard anything remotely similar to that pop out of his mouth :shock: .


----------



## Twilitr (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw it at midnight and loved every minute of it. Chris did a great job. I WAS a diehard Team Edward girl BUT you really saw the connection between bella and jacob. I almost converted.   but im now happy on team Switzerland. I laughed, cried, stopped breathing, etc, OH MAN THEN ENDING!!!! i remembered that was comming and had a perma grin the whole time.

debsmad- Rachelle Leferve will not be continuing her role as Victoria in Eclipse    Bryce Howard Dallas will be laking the spot. I really like RF too. He hair was the "flaming red" this go around instead of the strawberry blond look last time.


----------



## Twilitr (Nov 25, 2009)

*raises hand* i didnt cry at the bella and edward break-up scene( did in the book the first time i read it). BUT the Jacob/ Bella "break up" was horrible. you really felt bad for her. not only did she lose the love of there life but her best friend as well, i also cried in the end.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 25, 2009)

No doubt about it, Jacob _would_ be better for her... but how can you compete with immortality?


----------



## Twilitr (Dec 11, 2009)

Twilight Deluxe Edition Scene It Game for $7.99 TODAY ONLY @ Amazon.com .......


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm gonna watch it tonight~!


----------

